# turn signal cancel cam



## MikeB (Aug 3, 2008)

I need a turn signal cancel cam for a 64 GTO w/o tilt. I see these are available at internet stores, but can I find one at a local auto parts store? 

Checked O'Reilly's and Auto Zone, but they only show cancel cams back to the mid-70s.


----------

